# Drip Acclimator



## ScarletFire (Nov 4, 2012)

Where do you get this? Is it possible to make it? I'm planning on getting livestock in the week to two, and want to make sure I have everything.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ScarletFire said:


> Where do you get this? Is it possible to make it? I'm planning on getting livestock in the week to two, and want to make sure I have everything.


I use some airline tubing with knots tied in it to adjust the flow.

Just start off with a few knots and then start a siphon. All there is to it.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I've been meaning to find a roller clamp (the plastic adjuster they use in hospitals to adjust the flow in IV lines) for the ultimate in ease of use and precision.

But knots work well too.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

If you need to have a gadget to do it, use one of those plastic chip bag clamps, the closer you slide it to the hinge the less flow you'll have.

Or if you check out the surplus stores i'm sure you could find a hemostat that would work.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a little brass valve with a screw-in plug to moderate flow. Very easy to adjust: turn the knob clockwise to close, counterclockwise to open.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I use a bucket to hold the fish and the water it came in. I then use a long enough piece of airline to go from the display tank to the bucket and a plastic air valve such as the one in the link below. I then suck the airline to start a siphon and adjust the flow to drip acclimate the new fish.
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/plastic-valve-p-40.html
--
Paul


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Y2KGT said:


> I use a bucket to hold the fish and the water it came in. I then use a long enough piece of airline to go from the display tank to the bucket and a plastic air valve such as the one in the link below. I then suck the airline to start a siphon and adjust the flow to drip acclimate the new fish.
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/plastic-valve-p-40.html
> --
> Paul


Yup, I use this same setup. 1 long silicon air tube cut in 2/3 - 1/3 length and a plastic air valve.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I do same as Darkblade except I leave the knot loose, start the siphon then tighten the knot to adjust the flow. Also there is a plastic airline connector with flow valve very cheap. You only need to drip acclimate sensitive species from different. Water params


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

My air line kit from big als for $3.99 had tubing, splitters, and the air flow valves.

I use airline tubing with the air flow valves to drip acclimate. Works like a charm and very reliable!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You can buy 10' of tubing at Petsmart for $2


----------



## fishfanatic46 (Nov 19, 2010)

Big Al's actually sells drip acclimators for cheap


----------

